# La terra dei cuochi: reality culinario della Clerici in onda Venerdì Sera sulla Rai



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

*La terra dei cuochi: reality culinario della Clerici in onda Venerdì Sera sulla Rai*

Sta per iniziare un *nuovo reality* (talent) dedicato alla *cucina*. Il programma si chiamerà "*La terra dei cuochi*", sarà condotto da *Antonella Clerici *(già conduttrice de La prova del cuoco) e andrà in onda il *venerdì in prima serata alle ore 21*. Le puntate saranno 6 e gli otto concorrenti scelti, persone comuni, verranno affiancati da 8 vip. L'obiettivo è vincere il montepremi di *120 mila euro* con i quali aprire un ristorante. I Vip in gara saranno Paola Barale, Rosita Celentano, Tosca D'Aquino, Ugo Dighero, Giorgio Mastrota, Flavio Montrucchio, Emanuela Aureli e Walter Nudo. Tra i concorrenti (tutti sconosciuti) ci sarà *Valentina Scarnecchia*, figlia dell'ex calciatore della Roma e dell'attuale moglie di Beppe Grillo. I concorrenti in gara dovranno sfidare anche i più grandi chef italiani. I piatti cucinati verranno giudicati dai parenti dei concorrenti (che non conosceranno l'autore del piatto) e dallo chef pluripremiato e pluristellato *Davide Scabin* del Combal Zero di Rivoli.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Aprile 2013)

Non c'è più limite alle *********, meno male che venerdì vado in gita, ma tanto non lo avrei visto lo stesso.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Aprile 2013)

bah, non ci trovo grosse differenza dalla prova del cuoco, sempre della clerici. 

per me sarà un mezzo flop. 
un conto è andare in onda a mezzogiorno con una concorrenza blanda, un altro conto è fare un programma in prima serata. 

forse pensano di uguagliare i risultati di masterchef.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

segue la moda del momento... ovviamente in salsa RAI ('sti vip del ***** devono esserci per forza). Però per un certo target può essere una buona alternativa a Masterchef


----------



## admin (24 Aprile 2013)

Poi che vip... Giorgio Mastrota e Walter Nudo... LOL


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> I Vip in gara saranno Paola Barale, Rosita Celentano, Tosca D'Aquino, Ugo Dighero, Giorgio Mastrota, Flavio Montrucchio, Emanuela Aureli e Walter Nudo.



Ma è possibile che ogni volta che la Rai fa un programma deve sempre regalare soldi a gente inutile come questa?


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Poi che vip... Giorgio Mastrota e Walter Nudo... LOL


Vip=gente inutile, pagata a scrocco.


----------



## esjie (25 Aprile 2013)

che palle sta moda degli chef


----------



## iceman. (25 Aprile 2013)

Sara' il solito programma da vecchi....mamma quanto la odio la rai...
ma pure quel verdetto finale che tenta di imitare forum (che fa pena lo stesso) LOL..
anche quando danno un film del 2012 sono capaci di farlo sembrare del 300 a.c ; sembra tutto in bianco e nero, conduttori scadenti, programmi over 60, se non fosse per la nazionale credo non la guarderebbe nessuno


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Aprile 2013)

lo sto seguendo.....alcune cose sono palesemente copiate da masterchef.  

sui "vip" stenderei un velo pietoso.


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Aprile 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> lo sto seguendo.....alcune cose sono palesemente copiate da masterchef.
> 
> sui "vip" stenderei un velo pietoso.



Scopiazzatura di masterchef!!ma molto piu scadente....solito programma da pensionati....sembra una specie di programma de filippi style..robe ridicole adatte al venerdi sera rai


----------



## smallball (27 Aprile 2013)

veramente un programma brutto,palesemente scoppiazzato da altri format


----------



## runner (29 Aprile 2013)

che pena


----------



## juventino (29 Aprile 2013)

La Rai ormai produce solo programmi totalmente scadenti.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Maggio 2013)

lo sto seguendo un pò quando mi capita, ormai sono arrivati alla semifinale, ma il livello dei concorrenti (non suono cuochi professionisti, ma aspirano tutti a diventarlo) è a dir poco imbarazzante. 

settimana scorsa un tizio ha fatto il tiramisu con il pan carrè, stasera una tizia ha fatto un piatto di spaghetti alla chitarra inguardabile, cotti 25 secondi perchè aveva calcolato male i tempi di cottura. 

piatti così a masterchef finirebbero direttamente nel lavandino. 

senza andare troppo lontano, nel programma di mezzogiorno della clerici ci sono cuochi migliori.


----------

